# Do you use tap water to fill your tank?



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

If you do, how do you neutralize it?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes I use tap water. I don't add anything to it.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

yes, and I use Seachem Safe, as the water board uses chloramines.

but otherwise my water is virtually RO grade


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I use tap water, even on my reef tank and I even own a fully functional R/O filtration system... the key is knowing what is in the tap water, and knowing whether it is ok to go into the tank, or neutralize it before adding.

Tap water gets a bad name for no reason in my experience... :thumb:


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I add tap water straight to my tanks, refilling via a python. I empty the tank, pour in the dechlorinator, based upon the total tank volume, not just the replacement water.... there are physical processes in play (google Diffusion), and refill.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I love my tap water.
It has great quality: little chlorine, generous amounts of dissolved solids, and it tastes good.
That and I know that there will never be a shortage of it around these parts. :thumb: 
I have some dechlor on hand but only use it on larger water changes.


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

no, my tap water is horrible... I take my jugs to the glacier vending machine around the cornor from my house. It's kind of a pain, but the fish appreciate it (I hope).


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

alright, thanks for every input...


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

We use stress coat, and pump water direct to the tank from the tap. Our fish love it. The Severums and Chocolate swim right up to the hose and just "bask" in it.

-Ryan


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

I use tap treated with aquasafe, and some RO to avoid putting so much conditioner in there.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I use tap, right from the python after adding the appropriate amount of AquaSafe. In over 10 years of fish keeping I've never done anything else and never had any problems.


----------



## forddna (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep, tap water, but I'm on a well with a softener and all kinds of prefilters outside. I also have an ro/di for my reef tank, but I don't waste that water on my freshwater tanks.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Most of us use tap water, especially if you own a big tank/pond. Like mention above, we just need a good quality water conditioner to make tap water safe.


----------

